

Microsoft announces new solutions for IT professionals - Errorcod3
http://news.microsoft.com/2015/05/04/microsoft-announces-new-solutions-to-empower-it-professionals/

======
Someone1234
The title is a little odd. Almost nothing on that page has anything to do with
Windows 10 itself, and everything to do with server tooling and enterprise
tooling.

Anyway, the most interesting and frankly groundbreaking thing on that page is
the Microsoft Advanced Threat Analytics. Read about it here:
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/ad/archive/2015/05/04/microsoft-a...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/ad/archive/2015/05/04/microsoft-
advanced-threat-analytics-public-preview-release-is-now-available.aspx)

It is actually pretty cool.

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we updated the title from "Microsoft Offers New Security in Features
in Windows 10".

------
polskibus
SQL Server 2016 to include R language ! Interesting times!

~~~
DennisP
Yeah that's pretty nifty.

I wish they'd support F# as one of the CLR languages. It seems ideal for SSIS,
for example.

------
sarciszewski
Interesting. I wonder if they'll make EMET 6 a core part of Windows 10? (It
would be rather nice if they did!)

~~~
mc32
I agree, emet, despite its stilted name, should be a core part of the OS.
Nicer would be to bring something like bit9 into the fold as well. MS should
really stop acting like the specter of monopoly still hangs over them and just
deliver the best possible solutions they can. I know they don't want to upset
partners, but you have to shore up your product when it's missing something
important like that. I remember it took them forever to consider bundling AV
into their product when it was painfully obvious it needed to address that
shortcoming.

~~~
cokernel_hacker
I disagree with you on bit9. It heavily degrades performance on my work
machine. I have nothing against the idea of bit9 but everything against its
implementation.

